# Wiper Blades



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

I have just replaced the three blades on my B584.
The blades fitted were very ordinary 20" 51cm ones that did not overlap in the parked position.
As I had some spare 22" 55cm (Champion) in the garage I decided to try them despite the fact there was a healthy overlap in the parked position.
I expected problems to be created by the overlap but, much to my surprise, there isn't an issue.
Has anyone tried bigger ones as I can't see why going up another 4 or 5 inches would be anything other than a big improvement?
I suppose the swept area is not such a problem on LHD vehicles but there is a large unswept area on RHD vans like mine.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I have just fitted a larger wiper on my ducato O/S and it gives better coverage.


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
Its a trade off,you get more "swept screen area",the poor old wiper mechanism gets more load. 2" x 3= 6" more leverage on the motor,which is nearly another half a blade to overcome heavy rain and head on wind,just keep an eye on your linkage.
Gearjammer


----------

